# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Một vài phương pháp mua  tủ rượu hợp lý nhất

## thuxuanmarketing

Rượu vang là đồ uống dành cho các người đẳng cấp. Để bảo quản và cất trữ rượu cũng có một số đề nghị khó tính mới có thể bảo được hương vị thơm ngon của nó.

 Hiện nay, hầu hết một số gia đình sử dụng tủ lạnh để bảo quản rượu, ngoài ra, điều này làm mất đi hầu hết những hương vị vốn có của đồ uống. Vì vậy, là người uống rượu nho bạn nên biết cách chọn mua tu ruou (tủ ướp lạnh rượu) chuyên dụng để bảo quản chúng một cách tối ưu nhất.



 Trên thị trường hôm nay có phần lớn loại tủ chất lượng tốt để đáp ứng nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng. Để chọn lọc sản phẩm tốt và biết cách dùng sao cho hiệu quả nhất là điều mà không phải ai cũng biết. Bài viết dưới đây đưa ra các tiêu chí lựa chọn tủ rượu để bảo quản rượu tốt nhất.

 Điều chỉnh nhiệt độ tủ rượu thích hợp

 Trong công đoạn bảo quản rượu chát, những điểm cần lưu ý là điều kiện ánh sáng và nhiệt độ, nếu không được kiểm soát được nhiệt độ đúng cách sẽ làm cho chất lượng rượu giảm nhanh. Bởi thế bạn cần biết được nhiệu độ thích hợp cho mỗi loại rượu khác nhau để điều chỉnh cho thích hợp. Bạn nên sắp xếp những loại rượu vang cùng loại, cùng nhiệt độ ở cùng một ngăn. chả hạn vang đỏ 15-18 độ, vang trắng 7-10 độ, vang sủi 5-7 độ… Với nhiệt độ dao động 5-18 độ C và với 2 ngăn khác nhau có chứa nhiều rượu, tủ rượu TEKA sẽ hỗ trợ bạn tối ưu nhất cho cả hai loại rượu vang trắng và rượu chát đỏ, vang sủi – chắc chắn rằng rượu chát của bạn luôn ở trong tiêu chuẩn điều kiện nhiệt độ.


Gia may anh chuẩn nhất

 Độ rung thấp

 Độ rung hay độ ồn của tủ rượu liên quan trực tiếp đến chất lượng của rượu chát. do đó bạn cần chọn lọc tủ bảo quản rượu có độ rung thấp, < 30 dB là hợp lý nhất. Điều này giúp cho rượu của bạn không bị rung lắc, xáo trộn gây giảm chất lượng của rượu.

 Mặt kính của tủ rượu

 Mặt kính là tiêu chí đảm bảo ánh sáng thích hợp nhất cho rượu vang của bạn. Khi bạn nên chọn mua tủ rượu bạn nên tìm tới sản phẩm có mặt kính được thiết kế với 2 lớp chống tia UV, cách nhiệt tốt hơn, tránh hiện hiện tượng ngưng tụ hơi nước trên mặt kính hay còn gọi là “đổ mồ hôi”. những mẫu thiết kế tủ rượu của hãng Teka thường được đánh giá cao hơn so với một số thương hiệu tủ bảo quản rượu khác về chất lượng mặt kính 2 lớp bảo vệ.

 Kiểu dáng thiết kế sang trọng

 Đi kèm với cuộc sống đầy đủ tiện nghi là vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ. Việc lựa chọn tủ rượu có thiết kế đẹp mắt, sang trọng và đầy đủ công dụng, tính năng, chắc chắn sẽ là chọn lọc ưu việt nhất cho bạn.

----------

